# Olive Wood



## Johnathan (May 16, 2006)

I just heard that my family had a sixty year old Italian olive tree cut down on the property this week.  I haven't seen it yet, but I hear it's all in pretty big pieces. I love olive wood and will be going up there this weekend to see it, and grab what I want. Any tips from anyone? Dario? BigRob? Should I seal the ends soon or are the oily woods ok? They had a guy that was willing to take it for firewood. I'm glad they called me first!

If it looks good and there is enough I'll offer it here on IAP for the cost of the shipping. I'd like to get some pen blanks and a peppergrinder out of it at least, I'm sure I can find that from an entire tree!


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 16, 2006)

That's quite the stash.  The ends should be sealed.  All of the olive with which I have worked is prone to checking when green.  I'd certainly be interested in some.


----------



## Dario (May 16, 2006)

While olivewood is oily it is prone to checking when left as a whole log.  Seal all ends.  

If you can, cut them atleast to half along the pith also...or better yet, remove the pith by cutting 2 parallel cuts.  The center where the pit is can be thinner than the 2 outer pieces.  if you cut it thick enough, the center with the pith  can still be used for pen blanks []

If you are sharing it, I am interested []


----------



## chitswood (May 16, 2006)

If you get in contact with Dad, he may buy the whole thing

chitswood@aol.com

he'll want pics and weight.


----------



## gerryr (May 16, 2006)

I'd also be interested in some.


----------



## fuzzydog (May 16, 2006)

I would be interested in obtaining some blanks, how about a trade with you.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 16, 2006)

Tip #1: take it all

Tip #2: seal the ends with Achorseal or equivalent

Tip #3: share with me. []

Enjoy your glut gloat. []


----------



## Johnathan (May 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm looking forward to seeing what it looks like.


----------



## hazegry (May 16, 2006)

I would also be interested in some olive wood


----------



## rfreeouf (May 16, 2006)

I would be interested in some too.


----------



## Draken (May 16, 2006)

Add me (and my BIL) to the list of interested folks, especially at the bargain price of shipping! []

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## JimGo (May 16, 2006)

Yes, please!


----------



## JimGo (May 16, 2006)

Yes, please!


----------



## jwoodwright (May 16, 2006)

Please count me in.  Nice of you to make this great offer.


----------



## Nolan (May 16, 2006)

Wood[] also be interested.

Nolan


----------



## Efletche (May 16, 2006)

count me in too. Not only for blanks, but may some small board sizes too.


----------



## Pipes (May 16, 2006)

Man O man I would love to get some a that :O) just let me know how much and were to send the shipping money and when !!!!





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Woodnknots (May 16, 2006)

Yes please!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 16, 2006)

Johnathan, I bet you didn't know you had so many friends!!!  BTW, me too!!!!!!!!!!!! [][][]


----------



## Johnathan (May 16, 2006)

lol, OK, OK, I get it. Everyone wants some. Again, I'll go up and see what it looks like Saturday. After I get what I want, I'll contact those in order of the posts to see if and how much you want. I'm not going to be able to do a whole lot of cuting, I just don't have the time. If it looks good, I'll cut pieces to fit the big flat rate box. I also will not say no if people want to send me a blank or two as thanks for my time.    [][]

I'll post again when I've seen the wood.


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 16, 2006)

Jonathan....I'd be intersted also....Sounds like quite a find for you.....I never get that lucky....Only free wood I see is palattes and packing crates.....


----------



## penhead (May 16, 2006)

Should I have posted here..I sent you an email first day you started thread [][:I]





> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />lol, OK, OK, I get it. Everyone wants some. Again, I'll go up and see what it looks like Saturday. After I get what I want, I'll contact those in order of the posts to see if and how much you want. I'm not going to be able to do a whole lot of cuting, I just don't have the time. If it looks good, I'll cut pieces to fit the big flat rate box. I also will not say no if people want to send me a blank or two as thanks for my time.    [][]
> 
> I'll post again when I've seen the wood.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Should I have posted here..I sent you an email first day you started thread [][:I]
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, are you throwing your moderator weight around!?!? [][][]


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 16, 2006)

If it isn't too much trouble - after you have taken care of the regular guys - I would love to have a couple of boards of this stuff.  I am thinking about a few pens - but more than that, a few small cases made from it....

Let me know.

Best,
Roger Garrett[]


----------



## JimGo (May 16, 2006)

Johnathan,
No need to mill for blanks for me; I'm happy to do the cuttin' myself.  I also appreciate anything you're willing to share.  If you don't think you'll have enough for everyone, feel free to put me at the bottom of the list.


----------



## penhead (May 17, 2006)

Well, if it puts me at the beginning of the line...[}][}]

Nah, just kidding...actually he hasn't responded to my email so I was just making sure he had received it...and that I was at least in line somewhere []




> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 17, 2006)

I'd be interested in some too, Johnathan. I'd be more than happy to mill you some xlarge blanks. I love olive wood[]


----------



## jscola (May 17, 2006)

If there is any left, I would like some also     Joe


----------



## alamocdc (May 17, 2006)

Johnathan, I might as well join the band wagon for a chunk that fits in a large flat rate box. Thanks! And I'll send a little thank you back your way per your request.[]


----------



## BigRob777 (May 18, 2006)

Johnathan,
I would love to do a trade, or purchase, but my shop is full and my house is filling up fast.  Do you have a way to mill it?  There are usually businesses that specialize in mobile milling.  I'm hiring one to cut up some big walnut logs.  I'm building furniture with it and curly maple.  Anyway, I wish I lived closer.  

By all means, listen to Dario.  He knows a lot more about it than I do.  If you get it cut into chunks, I would love to have some.  You know what I have for trade, or I can do a purchase, or a credit.

Let me know Bud.  Keep on singin'.  BTW, I will be going out to California every few years, on my way to Hawaii.  I hope to go next year.  Where is Vacaville, in relation to LA?
Rob

[]


----------



## ken69912001 (May 18, 2006)

Put me in for some of those blanks also, Much appreciated.


----------



## Johnathan (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Johnathan,
> I would love to do a trade, or purchase, but my shop is full and my house is filling up fast.  Do you have a way to mill it?  There are usually businesses that specialize in mobile milling.  I'm hiring one to cut up some big walnut logs.  I'm building furniture with it and curly maple.  Anyway, I wish I lived closer.
> 
> ...



Rob, I'll see what I can do. Vacaville is up North. half way between San Fran and Sacramento


----------



## Johnathan (May 22, 2006)

Sorry everyone, the wood looked pretty bad, not even worth the work. I took a few pieces but I doubt I'll ever get the time to make anything.


----------



## JimGo (May 22, 2006)

Oh well, thanks for even agreeing to share it with us in the first place!


----------

